# Rich or lean problem



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

My question I have is,I'm having power problems at faster speeds,only around 50mph
Speed becomes unresponsive even dropping down a gear
Is the mixture running rich or lean as I'm running a stage 1 richard bell ecu and someone here has mentioned checking the speed density but I'm running through a maf


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

Do a log and send it to your tuner to find out what`s going on.


----------

